# Flounder Lights and Boat Lights US



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Just wanted to let everyone know we are now proud sponsors of Pensacola Fishing Forum. For a quick introduction, we manufacture flounder fishing lights in Florida that are available in bait shops and for purchase online. Please check us out at http://www.boatlightsus.com/. Our team grew up in Fort Walton Beach and we always want to support our Panhandle friends any way we can.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I checked out the website. I use underwater led's and like the 18 watt light & bracket model it offers. Might have to order some to try out as I am always looking for new styles.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I edited your post to put a simple click link in your thread instead of copy and pasting the partial address. If this is not correct, sorry and please fix it....


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Jason said:


> I edited your post to put a simple click link in your thread instead of copy and pasting the partial address. If this is not correct, sorry and please fix it....


Thanks for the edit Jason. That helps.:thumbup:


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

bowdiddly said:


> I checked out the website. I use underwater led's and like the 18 watt light & bracket model it offers. Might have to order some to try out as I am always looking for new styles.



Bowdiddly, give Rick a call at the shop at 813-330-9254. Tell him you found the ad on PFF and he'll give you a discount. :yes:


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought 2 "6 Power Head LEDs, 18 Total Watts/2200 Lumens" from these guys before this past flounder season. I believe he's out of Jax. I inverted the front section of a cabela's northern flight duck blind to hang over the bow and down into the water. It rotates up and over for traveling. These lights are pretty awesome. I took the 1" pvc cap off and mounted the bracket straight to the tubular piping from the blind. They were very easy to mount and I'm sure would work with any rig you try to build. The lights are bright and efficient. I was running them off 2 self-charging minn kota trolling motor batteries connected with gator clamps. I could see well out to nearly 20 feet and out about 12. I prefer in-water lights because they are easier to use when the water isn't calm and don't require a generator. The wires are a little short though and they were hard to match at lowes. Can you give me any information on the gauge and type of wire. I prefer round wire but the only thing I could get to match was flat lamp wire. I know it's not a big deal but I am curious and have OCD. I plan on buying 2 more next season, 2 forward and two at a 45. Sorry I can't send pic's guys, I am overseas for a while. I will see if my wife can do it but they're not mounted on my G3 1860 at the moment. I stripped and winterized it before I left. All in all I would recommend these lights for someone looking for a simple and efficient way to flounder. Welcome back to the panhandle and to the forum!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Blus said:


> Bowdiddly, give Rick a call at the shop at 813-330-9254. Tell him you found the ad on PFF and he'll give you a discount. :yes:


Hahaha, can I get a FULL refund and then a discount?  Nah just kidding...:whistling:?


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hahaha, can I get a FULL refund and then a discount?  Nah just kidding...:whistling:?


How about a discount to start, anything for a returning customer..What length were the cables on the lights you ordered from us? We have a new design not on the site yet. I comes with a 12' continuous cable. Our issue (like you and others) was trying to make a good waterproof splice on the short cables. This long cable gets rid of that issue. If you want to buy some, give us a call or email and we will set it up. Same price as short cable lights for now but they will not be on the site until we get stock built up (about two weeks). Still have a few just built we could sell if needed.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Blus said:


> Bowdiddly, give Rick a call at the shop at 813-330-9254. Tell him you found the ad on PFF and he'll give you a discount. :yes:


Thanks Blus,
I will call Rick asap. I also like the extended length wiring as well.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

The lights I received had about 12"s of cable. I tried silicone waterproof connector caps first, but that was too bulky to run through the inside of the tubular poles. I finally went with a series of heat shrink collars and silicone. It was a bit of a hassle at first until I developed a system. I layered them a bit using small ones first and then stacking the next size up on the ends. Seemed to work fine but I don't like having to worry about water tightness. Plus, I don't like using the lamp wire. Would it be possible to receive a 12' section of y'all's (that's a word right?) cable for my lights? I can provide proof of purchase if you need.


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> The lights I received had about 12"s of cable. I tried silicone waterproof connector caps first, but that was too bulky to run through the inside of the tubular poles. I finally went with a series of heat shrink collars and silicone. It was a bit of a hassle at first until I developed a system. I layered them a bit using small ones first and then stacking the next size up on the ends. Seemed to work fine but I don't like having to worry about water tightness. Plus, I don't like using the lamp wire. Would it be possible to receive a 12' section of y'all's (that's a word right?) cable for my lights? I can provide proof of purchase if you need.


 Sorry for the late response, give Rick a call he will get you taken care of 813-330-9254.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

How many of your light heads would I need around the front of my boat to provide ample light?


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

When will yall offer the drain plug light in green.


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

Rastaman said:


> How many of your light heads would I need around the front of my boat to provide ample light?


Most people can cover with 4 light heads. Really depends on the size of the boat.


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

flatback01 said:


> When will yall offer the drain plug light in green.


Right now we have a RBG drain plug light.









You may also want to check out. Our drop over light 








www.boatlightsus.com

Let me know if you have any questions, Thanks


----------

